# NZXT Phantom 410



## Darksaber (Nov 26, 2011)

The NZXT Phantom has been a huge success, spawning various color options including pink and black/orange. The Phantom 410 continues with the same design elements, but at a much smaller overall size - lovingly called "Phantom Mini". 

*Show full review*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2011)

why make it smaller if they didnt make it m-atx........meh


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Dec 2, 2011)

Seems like a great case, just that they couldn't put in proper dust-filters... I would gladly pay 5€ more for proper dust-filters. I simply don't get it why manufacturers leave out essential things like that just to crunch the price under 100€.


----------

